

Show HN: Growthup.io crowd sourced growth hacking ideas for any business - mrconkle
http://growthup.io

======
softdev12
I guess the problem with growth hacks is that once they are known, they get
overexploited and then lose all their effectiveness. Also, it would be nice to
not have to sign up to an email to receive the hacks. Perhaps, have a few
hacks that you list for free on the website and then a login to receive new
ones.

Good luck with this. It would be interesting to see if you can use your
proprietary growth hacks to make growthup into a huge site.

~~~
mrconkle
You hit the nail on the head. The validation of interest transitions the idea
towards the end goal. We plan to share each step along the way as we grow the
list to our community. Thanks for your input.

